# Raclette ideas



## kadesma

_I was given a Raclette grill for Christmas. I am now getting, when are we going to try it out, what do you use on it?  I've never done this before. The booklet that comes with the grill suggests par boiled baby youkon gold potatoes and the Swiss Rackette cheese..side dishes to include, dried meats such as proscuitto, parma ham, also baguettes, Gherkins, pickled onions._
_If any of you have done this or have ideas, I"d love to hear what you did and how you liked it.  I have a beautiful hunk of the French Raclette cheese, just waiting for me. to get it in gear . _

_kadesma_


----------



## kitchenelf

I have never had the pleasure of a meal like this - I'm curious too.


----------



## Candocook

Oh, oh. We gave a raclette grill to our kids for Christmas and a cookbook to go with it. The recipe the OP is quoting is the traditional raclette--melt the cheese, spread on the potatoes and put the condiments on the plate. But the cookbook (on Amazon--about $10) has a LOAD of recipes for all kinds of things that are just terrific.
We ate in a restaurant in Paris that had raclette. Our DDIL ordered raclette and melted the cheese in the little cup under the top of the stone grill. DD and her husband had grilled meats to fix on top.  Wonderful meal and lots of fun.
Raclette can be done (not so romantically) without the grill by melting the cheese in the microwave and serving with the other accompaniments.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

*This is a very interesting piece of equipment and  I often wished I had a use for it.  If you google, "Uses for Raclette" you will tons of ideas on what to grill and the cheeses to use.  There is a specialty cheese from Wisconsin called "Raclette" and I buy it because it is so good, but you can use several different other cheeses.  Go to google for a lot of answers.  *


----------



## kadesma

Thanks Candocook  and Drama queen..
Will go google and see what I can find.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I have never had the pleasure of a meal like this - I'm curious too.


 I'll let you know how it is. I have some beautiful cheese that I'm dying to use so DH and I may just do a sample ourselves this weekend.

kadesma


----------



## cjs

We got a half wheel of Raclette for Christmas (6#!!) and we've been having fun with it, but I'm so pleased to see some sites listed for ideas.

Just a note on the cheese - it freezes beautifully - 6# for 2 people....no way could we enjoy it all before it went south. So I tried freezing wedges of it - I've thawed out one to test and it's great! Same consistency as when fresh.

So far we've enjoyed softened, spread on a craker and topped with bresaola - that was the best so far, but just all by itself on a cracker or sourdough 'ain't too shabby' either!


----------



## farina

I just read this GREAT raclette cookbook with many recipes and also the history of the meal. It is very inspirational with all the colour photos for each recipe. It is called The Raclette Insider Guide or so. I highly recommend it to anyone venturing out to host a raclette party.


----------



## jpmcgrew

I just did Raclette with our friends a few weeks ago I included some blanched asparagus and oven roasted mushroom,I had some leftover so the next day I made a little plate with layers of the vegetables and raclette popped it in the microwave it turned out really good also.


----------



## cjs

"It is called The Raclette Insider Guide or so."  - thank you, farina - I'm on my way to order the book!!


----------



## Jikoni

Living in Switzerland, we have been to friends houses for an occasional raclette dinner. We have never been served meat with it, usually it's potatoes, gherkins, pickled onions and other veggies.


----------



## vickied

Hi just seen your post i know u sent it a while ago so i hope you have mastered the raclette by now if not is is wonderfull we have used it many a time.
and every time we use it for different folk they go away and buy one lol
what we do is marrinate lots of different meats like beef chicken and pork put it into small bowls with all diff marrinades then we make a salad up in big bowl to serve alonside we then buy diff cheese slice this up into bowls buy peppers bits of bacon diced and cold meats diff flavours we cook big bits of meat on top and put the cold meats and bits of bacon and cheeses etc on shovels underneath this is genneraly done with lots of booze being consumed at same time and good company helps no one can say they didnt enjoy as they cook it to their own pref so all worrys are taken away this is a brilliant way to enjoy a meal with company.













kadesma said:


> _I was given a Raclette grill for Christmas. I am now getting, when are we going to try it out, what do you use on it? I've never done this before. The booklet that comes with the grill suggests par boiled baby youkon gold potatoes and the Swiss Rackette cheese..side dishes to include, dried meats such as proscuitto, parma ham, also baguettes, Gherkins, pickled onions._
> _If any of you have done this or have ideas, I"d love to hear what you did and how you liked it. I have a beautiful hunk of the French Raclette cheese, just waiting for me. to get it in gear . _
> 
> _kadesma_


----------



## Jikoni

vickied said:
			
		

> Hi just seen your post i know u sent it a while ago so i hope you have mastered the raclette by now if not is is wonderfull we have used it many a time.
> and every time we use it for different folk they go away and buy one lol
> what we do is marrinate lots of different meats like beef chicken and pork put it into small bowls with all diff marrinades then we make a salad up in big bowl to serve alonside we then buy diff cheese slice this up into bowls buy peppers bits of bacon diced and cold meats diff flavours we cook big bits of meat on top and put the cold meats and bits of bacon and cheeses etc on shovels underneath this is genneraly done with lots of booze being consumed at same time and good company helps no one can say they didnt enjoy as they cook it to their own pref so all worrys are taken away this is a brilliant way to enjoy a meal with company.



Funnily I was thinking of having Raclette tonight, but realized we had a bit too much to eat over the autumn holidays in  England, so we will give it a miss. Yes we do have meat, but only sausages and dried cured meat, but we have different flavored cheese. My favourite is garlic cheese. To use different meats, we do Chinese Fondue. Hope this helps.


----------

